# Detailing Storage (Post yours)



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I've eventually gotten round to completing the man cave. I've gotten myself some racking systems and cant decide what to do with it all so looking for inspiration from the DW community. 

Post up your detailing storage for inspiration please.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Shelves for bottles & drawers for cloth, applicators etc.


----------



## saj1985 (Jul 30, 2011)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> Shelves for bottles & drawers for cloth, applicators etc.


plenty of products :thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

saj1985 said:


> plenty of products :thumb:


oh aye! :lol: more than enough to keep me ticking over for a while anyway haha!


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

this thread could be handy too  http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=23348&highlight=collections


----------



## Autoglanz.UK (Sep 16, 2017)

Mine a few months ago. Have since bought a Grit Guard pad washer, Rupes 15es mk2 and lots more microfibres from Ragmaster. 

Need more shelving!






























Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

This is the corner of the conservatory where I keep my detailing kit until my garage is built. All the tools (DA machines etc) are kept in my shed.










Drawers for cloths, pads, sundries and waxes.

Shelving for product.

Spare product kept in shed.

Peter


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I think I'm in need of some industrial shelving,I'm lucky the better half has'nt kicked me out the house it's that bad,will look at second hand one's when i get round to it. My OCD IS BAD.


----------

